# Anyone know if this can be used for freshwater?



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.petco.com/product/111801...-6B23-DF11-9B13-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

My No3 is kinda high and want to lower it, The bottle dose not say if its for salt water only.


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

If I were you I wouldn't use chemicals that mess with your water chemistry. Try a big water change instead.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

All Instant Ocean products are made for marine tanks only. I agree with merf. Change the water. Chemicals will only complicate the problems with your water.

You can also add live plants to help reduce nitrate.

If you must use a nitrate detoxifier, Seachem Prime and Tetra EasyBalance are the closest freshwater equivilants to the Instant Ocean Nitrate Reducer.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could e-mail them. But I wouldn't use it. Go with the water change. This seems similar to that "waste control" product. Both products remove nitrate and create nitrogen gas. But reducing nitrate to nitrogen gas means running the cycle backwards nitrate>nitrite>ammonia>nitrogen gas. Since this means potentially high levels of toxic ammonia and nitrite, even for a short time, I'd be afraid to use it in a tank with live fish. It could conceivably kill off you filter bacteria with high ammonia, too. The makers wouldn't mind, since they'd rather you use their product, then filler your water.

I would use it only in 2 applications.

1. Pretreatment. If your tap water is full of ammonia or nitrate, use this product on tap water in a tank, bucket, or garbage can, before you use the water with fish.

2. Cleaning up a old tank with no fish. You move the last fish out of that old tank you bought on craigslist, the gravel is full of fish poo and coated with an algae that won't rinse off. I could see filling the tank with water, running the filter, throwing in this junk and testing the water until no new ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate is being generated, then rinsing everything before starting over.


----------

